# dead plec



## ROMANO (Apr 28, 2005)

gutted he was massive as well


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

sorry to hear that


----------



## nattyb (Apr 9, 2005)

soz to hear mate


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)

Sorry to hear that


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Sorry to hear.


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

Hope all your new additions make up for the plec aunt m8!


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

sorry to hear about your loss


----------



## manda (Mar 18, 2005)

awww im sorry i like plecs i have 3 only tiny ones thou
manda xxx


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

Are your plecs together Manda, because as they grow older they become teritorial towards eachother! I presume your dad already no's this and hopefully you do to :wink:


----------



## manda (Mar 18, 2005)

yer they are seperate 
manda xxx


----------

